# Haydn and hip-hop



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dedicated to all the Haydn lovers in the world (credit to oolong for presenting this).






And for those who think that classical music is dying did not foresee its role within urban culture. Kudos!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Wonder music of course and nice dancin.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

No hip hop to be seen there at all, lol.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Skilmarilion said:


> No hip hop to be seen there at all, lol.


Graffiti and Breakdancing are parts of hiphop.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> Graffiti and Breakdancing are parts of hiphop.


Yeah fair enough. It's just easy to think of 'hip hop music' as hip hop ...

I must say I'd still prefer them to do graffiti and breakdancing to the below, rather than Haydn's 6th!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Now I'll have to try and find a video of some Irish dancing with the music of Schnittke superimposed over it. Actually, no I don't...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Now I'll have to try and find a video of some Irish dancing with the music of Schnittke superimposed over it. Actually, no I don't...


Dang it you destroyed any hopes of my wanting to research this topic further .


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Is this a French fetish?

The video for Alexandre Tharaud's performance of Couperin's _Le Tic-Toc-Choc_ presents a similar juxtaposition.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oooo... that was another winner. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I love this! When I dance to Haydn (or Mozart), it's usually the talentless hippity-hop. I wonder if this was the original music for the dancer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wonder if it will ever make it to Dancing With The Stars, The Classical Edition.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Wonder if it will ever make it to Dancing With The Stars, The Classical Edition.


Thanks guys for enjoying this thread. I wanted a positive and fun thread here for others to enjoy.

I am wondering if they could do some Bach .


----------

